# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  اثبات sin(a+b)=sin a *cos b +sin b *cos a

## Merlin021

سلام دوستان کسی اثبات  sin(a+b)=sin a *cos b +sin b *cos a  رو اگه بلده برام بذاره مرسی

----------


## Merlin021

*یک روش هندسی اثبات الان خودم دارم رفقا اثبات های هندسی و جبری ای اگه دارن بگذارن البته فک کنم جبری نداره کلا*

----------


## Merlin021

دوستان رابطه خوبی با مثلثات ندارید ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## E.M10

> دوستان رابطه خوبی با مثلثات ندارید ؟


کتاب درسی تجربی میدونم اثبات هندسی رو نوشته.
دنبال اثبات جبری هم نگرد

----------


## setareh60

> *یک روش هندسی اثبات الان خودم دارم رفقا اثبات های هندسی و جبری ای اگه دارن بگذارن البته فک کنم جبری نداره کلا*


سلام... چون با گوشی هستم لینک رو براتون میذارماثبات تمام فرمول‌های مثلثات | علم نما

----------


## amir.hzF

اثباتش دو کتاب درسی  سال سوم هست

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

ما بزور اینا رو حفظ میکنیم تو دنبال اثباتی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ZAPATA

اثباتش .. یادمه یه چی شبیه یه چند شکل مثلت تو در تو بود ..... که ساده و راحته !
.........................
واسه فهم بهتر فرمول خوبه !
.........................................
 :Yahoo (4): 
فکر کنم همین بودش !

----------


## roc

@*Merlin021*

----------


## Merlin021

*مرسی از دوستان منم همین روش رفتم انگار فقط همین روش هستش*

----------


## Merlin021

> ما بزور اینا رو حفظ میکنیم تو دنبال اثباتی


*
هر چیزی اثباتش بلد باشی هضمش راحته دیگه الان با اثبات این اثبات کل فرمول های مثلثاتیم تکمیله 
لامصب خوب چیزیه مثلثات
*

----------


## setareh60

> *
> هر چیزی اثباتش بلد باشی هضمش راحته دیگه الان با اثبات این اثبات کل فرمول های مثلثاتیم تکمیله 
> لامصب خوب چیزیه مثلثات
> *


مشخصه که ریاضی و فیزیک رو دارین کامل فتیله پیچ میکنین!!!

----------


## Merlin021

> مشخصه که ریاضی و فیزیک رو دارین کامل فتیله پیچ میکنین!!!


*
اگه خدا بخواد البته ما در حد فیتیله نیستیم همون به خاکم ببریمشون راضییم  البته تلاشم برای یادگیری مثلثات برا فیزیکه بیشتر*

----------


## setareh60

> *
> اگه خدا بخواد البته ما در حد فیتیله نیستیم همون به خاکم ببریمشون راضییم  البته تلاشم برای یادگیری مثلثات برا فیزیکه بیشتر*


شک نکین با تلاش به اون چیزی که میخواین میرسین...
دقیقا این اثبات مثلثات برای فیزیکتون خیلی موثره بخصوص توی دروس دانشگاهی و اینکه شما رو توی فهم مسایل خیلی جلو میندازه

----------


## ZAPATA

> *
> هر چیزی اثباتش بلد باشی هضمش راحته دیگه الان با اثبات این اثبات کل فرمول های مثلثاتیم تکمیله 
> لامصب خوب چیزیه مثلثات
> *


درستش هم همینه ! ... یه دلیل اشکال ریاضی واسه تجربیا و حتی انسانیا .. همینه که مثل ریاضیا ... دنبال اثبات فرمولا نیستن ! ..... :::: تقریبن میشه گفت ..... در ریاضی چیزی به اسم حفظیات نداریم ! .... خالص استدلاله ! ...... ! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## alireza378

سلام
این روش هم ببین. خودم که باهاش خیلی راحتم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Merlin021

> سلام
> این روش هم ببین. خودم که باهاش خیلی راحتم


*
ایول ایول بسیار عالی دادا خیلی ممنون اثباتتون از هندسی بودن تقریبا در اومده بود عالی بود*

----------


## roc

> *
> ایول ایول بسیار عالی دادا خیلی ممنون اثباتتون از هندسی بودن تقریبا در اومده بود عالی بود*




روش
خیلی عالی بود  :Yahoo (4): 

ادم وقتی یه روش ساده تر رو مبینی که با یکم تفکر می تونست خودش اثبات کنه 

یه جوری میشه

----------


## Phenotype_2

ران رابطه ذاتا مثلثاتیه. پس نمیشه واسش رابطه مطلق جبری نوشت. من واسش ی اثبات نوشتم ک روابطی جبری هم توشه.
مورد بعد در مورد دوستمون ک گفتم ظاهرا همین ی اثبات وجود داره. من دومی رو نوشتم. ولی اقلا ده مورد اثبات دیگه همین الان ب ذهنم میرسه. اکثر وابط جبری و مثلثاتی یا شاید بشه گفت همشون دها روش اثبات دارن. از هر کدومشون میشه با کمی تلاش ب دها رابطه دیکه رسید.

 ابطه اولی ک نوشتم با رسم ارتباع وارد بر bc نوشته شده. امیدوارم ابهامی نداشته باشه.

----------


## Phenotype_2



----------

